# سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متجد



## †gomana† (30 مايو 2006)

*سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متجد*

*المحـــــــــاربات الروحيـــــــــة( سلسلة كاملة)*

*فى الصــــــــــلاة الارتجـــــــــــــالية *

*كل ما قيل من قبل هو عن صلاة ( الاجبية ) . وهى تلاوة كلمات ليست من الشخص نفسه , رغم انه يتلوها بتجمع فكرى وعاطفة قوية , فهل يحصر الإنسان نفسه في هذا النوع من الصلاة دائما ؟؟ .*
*الصلاة نفسها هي التي ستجيب للمصلى عن هذا السؤال . *
*ابدأ بالصلوات المحفوظة عن ظهر قلب على الوجه الصحيح . ومن هذه البداية ستنغرس الصلاة في النفس . *
*وبقدر ثبات غرسها وتعمقه , تحث الانسان أن يرفع صلوات ارتجالية شخصية كما هى مصورة فى قلبه بحسب احتياجه .*
*فعن طريق الصلوات المنتظمة سيرسل الى الله صلواته الخاصة أيضا .*
*فالصــــــــلاة الارتجـــــــــالية لها مكانها المميز وهى جزء من عمل الصلاة*

*من كتاب/ محـــــاربات روحـــــــــية*

*بقلم: **Gomana*​
*+ ارجو التثبيت +*​


----------



## blackguitar (30 مايو 2006)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا جيجى وميرسى ليكى عليه وعلى النصيحه الغاليه دى ربنا يباركك*

*.........................فى انتظار المزيد....................................*


----------



## †gomana† (31 مايو 2006)

*ميرسيه يا بلاكوتا على مرورك الجميل ده*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## †gomana† (31 مايو 2006)

*الجزء الثـــــــانى*

*أمور كثيرة تدفعك للصلاة*

*كذلك وانت تقرأ كلمة الله وتلاقت آية مع حاجة فى نفسك او إذا أعجبك قول من كتابات آباء القديسين أثناء قراءتك لكتاباتهم او عندما تعكس بعض الخلائق مشاعر إلهية فى نفسك عن عظمة الله وكماله : أعمال خلقته العجيبة , قدرته على كل شيء , عنايته , أعماله العجيبة , وافتقاده الإلهي لنا بالتجسد كي يخلصنا , او عندما تستثيرك بعض الأحداث فى حياتك اليومية وتؤثر فى نفسك بنوع خاص , وتستحوز على انتباهك وتدفعك ان ترفع صلاة الى الله فى الاعالى , تمهل كل هذه الدوافع بل استجب لتأثرها واقطع عملك مهما كان , متوقفا ولو لفترة قصيرة لترفع صلاة الى الله .*

*من كتاب/ محاربات روحية*

*بقلم: Gomana*​


----------



## †gomana† (1 يونيو 2006)

*الجزء التالت*

*علاقة الصلاة الارتجالية بالصلوات الأخرى*​​*هذه الدوافع تعنى ان عادة الصلاة قد تأصلت فى قلبك وامتلكها وجدانك لان هذه الانطباعات لا تأتى من مجرد التدرب على الصلاة , بل تأتى بعد الثبات لوقت طويل فيها .*​*وتكون هذه الدوافع الداخلية دليل تقدمك فى عمل الصلاة .*​*وبقدر شيوعها وكثرتها فى حياتك بقدر ما يكون قلبك قد امتلأ بروح الصلاة .*​*حتى ان جميع انواعها : الصلوات الاخرى تنتهى الى كمالها فى الصلاة الارتجالية , رغم انه فى الحقيقة الواقعة لا تلغى الصلاة الارتجالية بأنواعها الصلوات الاخرى , بل تدخل فقط فيها لأنها من نفس الطبيعة ومن نفس درجاتها الفاضلة . اما الصلاة الارتجالية نفسها فلا يمكن الاستغناء عنها ولا تستبدل إلا بالوقوف فى حضرة الله بتأمل صامت .*​*واعلم يا آخى / اختى انه أحيانا يتولد دافع الصلاة فى القلب من تلقاء ذاته , وفى حالات اخرى تتولد الصلاة فى القلب مصاحبة لانطباع معين دون بذل جهد من جانب المصلى .*​*فى الحالة الاولى عليك ان ترتب صلاة مناسبة للدافع المتوافر فيك .*​*أما فى الحالة الثانية عليك ان تنصت فقط ولا تتدخل فى تلك الصلاة المنسكبة من القلب.*​​*من كتاب/ محاربات روحية*​


----------



## †gomana† (7 يونيو 2006)

*الجزء الرابع*

*احذر شكلية الصــــــــــــــــلاة*

*وأذكرك ايضا , لا تحاول ان تصنع صلاة دون ان يكون لديك الدافع والضرورة الداخلية , لأنه يمكنك ان تركب حديثا بديعا لله ولا يعتبر هذا صلاة .*
*لانه سيكون مجرد تنسيق للألفاظ والأفكار ولكنها خالية من روح الصلاة .*
*لا تفعل ذلك لانه سوف لا يمكنك ان تتجنب المجد الباطل , والفكرة المتعالية عن نفسك ,*
*وهذه تقود الى خنق الصلاة الحقيقية وجعلها شكلية .*
*وفيما يخص الصلوات التى تتكون فى القلب من تلقاء نفسها , يكون الدافع إليها هو أمر لا يؤثر فيك انت شخصيا ونحتاجه بنوع خاص .... وهى *
*الصلوات التى تكون من القلب , إما ان تكون من عناصر الصلاة المتجمعة فى القلب من كثرة ممارستها وهضمها ,*
*وإما ان تنتج من عمل النعمة الإلهية , وفى كلتا الحالتين تكون هى بذرة الصلاة الروحية وجنينها , وعندما يمنح لك الرب هذه الدرجة , اعلم انه يمكنك ان تقترب الى **حدود الكمــــــال** .*
*فاشكر الله , وسر فى طريق حياتك بخوف ورعدة لانه بقدر ما يكون الكنز ثمينا قيما , بقدر ما تكون نظرات العدو الحسودة إليــــــك .*​ 


*من كتاب/ محاربات روحية*

*بقلم:Gomana*​


----------



## †gomana† (8 يونيو 2006)

*الصـــــــــــــلاة الداخليـــــــــــــة ​

الصلاة العقلية او الداخلية , تكون عندما يجمع الانسان عقله فى القلب , ويرسل صلوات الى الله من هناك , وليس بصوت عال بل بتعبيرات صامتة , مسبحا الله وشاكرا لجلاله . معترفا , ونادما على خطاياه , وسائلا الله ان يعطيه احتياجات من البركات الروحية والجسدية . وعلى الانسان ان لا يصلى بالكلمات فقط بل بالذهن أيضا , وكذلك ليس بالذهن فقط بل من القلب ايضا لكى يتبصر الذهن ويفهم جيدا ما يقال من كلمات . ويدرك القلب بما يفكر فيه الذهن . 

عندما تقترن هذه العوامل معا , تكون الصلاة صلاة حقيقية , ولكن إن نقص منها شىء , فالصـــــلاة إما أن تكون ناقصة او انها لا تدعى صلاة على الإطلاق ..
​​
*

*من كتاب/ محاربـــات روحيـــة*
*للاسقف ثيوفــأن الناسك*​ 
*بقلم:† Gomana †*​


----------



## †gomana† (9 يونيو 2006)

*اشتراك اللســـــان والعقـــــــل والقــــــلـــب​​لابد بكل تأكيد انك سمعت هذه التعابير : صلاة الكلام , صلاة العقل , وصلاة القلب , وربما سمعت شروحا عن كل واحدة منها على انفراد .​فما السبب فى هذا الفصل بين اجزاء الصلاة المكونة لها ؟​السبب هو انه , بسبب تكاسلنا يحدث احيانا ان اللســـــان يردد كلمات الصلاة المقدسة , بينما يجعل العقل بعيدا فى أمر آخر , او ان يفهم العقل كلمات الصلاة , ولكن القلب لا يستجيب لها بالمشاعر .​فى الحالة الاولى تكون الصلاة مجرد كلمات وليست الصلاة على الاطلاق ..​اما فى الحالة الثانية تكون كلمات قد ارتبطت بالمعاني العقلية وهذه صلاة ناقصة غير كاملة .​​أمـــــــا الصلاة الحقيقية فهى التى يشترك فيها اللســــان والعقـــل و القــــلب معــــــــــــا ..​​*
*من كتاب/ محاربـــات روحيـــة*
*للاسقف ثيوفــأن الناسك*

*بقلم:† Gomana †*​


----------



## blackguitar (12 يونيو 2006)

*فعلا يا جيجى دى اقوال قويه جدا عن الصلاة *
*كملى الموضوع ...................فى انتظار باقى الاقوال الجميله جدا عن الصلاة ..........هذه الاقوال فعلا واقعيه*

*يثبت الموضوع .....لحين انتهائه*


----------



## †gomana† (12 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا يا بلاكزتا على اهتمامك بالموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك وياريت اقدر افيدكم معايا بالسلسلة دى*
*ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز*


----------



## †gomana† (13 يونيو 2006)

*الصلاة القلبية والوجود فى حضرة اللــــــــــه*​​*+ توجد ايضا صلاة من القلب فقط . وهذه بنعمة من الله وهى صلاة روحانية حين يتحرك الروح القدس فى القلب ويشعر به دون ان يكون له دور فى هذا لان الروح يعمل من تلقاء نفسه .*​*هذه الصلاة تكون للكاملين , اما الصلاة الممكنة للكل والمطلوبة من الكل هى الصلاة التى يرتبط فيها الذهن والمشاعر مع كلمات الصلاة .*​​*+ يوجدا ايضا نوع من الصلاة **يسمى الوجود فى حضرة اللــــه** , عندما يتركز الانسان فى قلبه تماما , ويتأمل الله داخليا كأنه موجود امامه وفى داخله , وتسرى فيه مشاعر مناسبة *​*إما مشـــاعر مخـــافة الله   او   دهشـــة وخشـــوع امـــام عظــمته , او ايمـــان ورجـــــاء فى محبته   او حــــــب وتسليم لمشيئته ,    او نــــدامـــة واستعــــــداد لاى تضحية من اجله .*​​*مثل هذه الحالة تأتى عندما يكون الانسان مغمورا فى اعماق لجج **الصلاة بالقلب والعقل واللســـان .*​​*إن كل شخص يصلى بالطريقة الصحيحة ولفترة طويلة , تتكرر هذه الحالات عنده كثيرا , واخيرا تدوم هذه الحالة باستمرار عنده ويكون حينئذ سائرا امام الله فى صــلاة دائمة .*​​*لقد كانت هذه حالة داود** الذى قال عن نفسه " جعلت الرب امامى فى كل حين لانه عن يمينى فلا اتزعزع " (مز8:16).*​​*لذلك يااخى / اختى إن اردت ان تكون صلاتك محملة بأثمار كثيرة ,لا تكتفى بالصلاة الصوتية وحدها , بل صل أيضا بعقلك وبقلبك مستخدما عقلك ليفهم , وينتبه الى كل الكلمات التى تقال , وقلبك ليحس بها . واهم شىء ان تصلى بقلبك , فالصلوات النابعة ( المتفجرة ) من القلب تكون كومضات البرق التى تستغرق سوى دقيقة واحدة لتعبر الى السموات , وتظهر امـــام عرش اللـــه الكلى الرحمة فيسمع لها الله ويميل الى استجابتها اكثر من الكل .*​*هذه كانت الصلاة التى صلى بها موسى عندما كان واقفا امام البحر الاحمر وبسرعة سمع صوت الله يقول له " مالك تصرخ الىٌٍِِ " (خر15:14) واعطاه الله القوة ليحرر شعبه من الخطر الذى كان يتهددهم .*​​*من كتاب/ محاربــــــات روحــــية*​​*بقلم: **Gomana*​


----------



## †gomana† (18 يونيو 2006)

*كيف تتـــــــدرب على الصــــــلاة الداخليــــــــــة*​ 

*إننى أفترض انك بعد ما قرأت ما سبق , ستسأل :** كيف تمـــارس هذه الصلاة؟؟ *
*والاجابة هى : درب نفسك دائما ان تصلى بالطريقة المبيٌنة بالضبط , اعنى ليس بمجرد الكلمات ولتكن بالعقل والقلب , وستتعلم ممارستها .*
*كيف تعلمت القراءة؟؟*
*لقد بدات بالعمل في القراءة وبعد ذلك تعلمت .. كيف تعلمت الكتابة؟؟ لقد بدأت ان تكتب وهكذا تعلمت .. وبنفس الطريقة ستعرف كيف تصلى بالقلب والذهن مع الكلمات إن بدأت في هذا واتبعته بدقــــــة .*
*انت تعرف طبعا كلمــات الصــــلاة .. لقد اتعلمتها منذ حداثتك وتجدها مكتوبة في كتاب الصلوات , وكتاب الخدمات بالكنيسة إنها الصلوات النابعة من قلوب قديسين وقديسات تحركوا بالروح القدس وعبروا امام الله عن اشتياقات قلوبهم بهذه الكلمات التى تحوى روح الصلاة . لذلك فإنك إن قرأتها كما ينبغى , ستمتلىء انت ايضا من هذه الروح مثلما تتحد روح كاتب مع قارئه إن كان يطالع كتاباته بانتباه . كل واحد قد اختبر هذا , إننى متأكد انك اختبرت نفس هذا الاختبار.*
*إن كلمات الصلاة مجموعة ومرتبة في كتب الصلاة . لذلك فلست في حاجة ان تجمعها او ترتبها . عليك فقط ان تقتنى لك كتاب صلاة (اجبية) وفى الاوقات المحددة للصلاة اقرأ الصلوات المدونة فيه منتبها لكل كلمة , متفكراً في الافكار التى تعبر عنها , ومحاولاً ان تجدد في قلبك الاحاسيس التى تثيرها الصلاة في من يقرأها .*
*ستقول ان كل الناس حقـــاً يفعلون هكذا , فإن كان الامر كذلك , **لمــــاذا لا يصل كل انسان الى الصلاة الحقيقية ؟؟*​ 
*السبب هو أنهم بالرغم من إتمام كل هذا .. أي فتح كتاب الصلاة والوقوف أمام الأيقونة , والقراءة لا يجمعون عقلهم وقلوبهم في كلمات الصلاة . فعقولهم في غفلة منهم تشرد , والقلب يتبع أهواءه الخاصة بدلاً من الصلاة . أما أنت متى صليت , فاحصر عقلك في كلمات الصلاة , واجعل قلبك يمتص ما يقال وستتذوق ثمرة الصلاة حالاً .*
*هكذا , **ما دامت لك كلمات الصلاة , وتعرف معانيها وتفهمها وتشعر بها , فالباقي متوقف عليك** : الصلاة والنجاح فيها أمر في يدك انت . اشتـــاق بلهفة وغيرة وستنجح . وسأضف أيضا بعض الإرشادات لتسهيل سبيل النجاح .*

* †††*​*من كتاب/ محاربــــــات روحــــية

بقلم: Gomana​
*​*

*


----------



## blackguitar (19 يونيو 2006)

*موضوع جميل بجد يا جيجى ومستنى منك البقيه*
*بس الواحد بجد نفسه يتعلم ايه معنى الصلاة من الموضوع ده *
*يعرف امتى يصلى بقلبه قبل عقله وبعقله قبل لسانه *
*وامتى يصلى بلسانه وعقله وقلبه فوقت واحد من غير شرود*
*شىء صعب جدا والوصول ليه معناه ان الانسان وصل انه يقدر يكلم ربنا بجد *
*فعلا شىء مش سهل *
*مش عاوز يأس ولكن عاوز محاولات*
*نتعلم الصلاة بالصلاة*


----------



## †gomana† (22 أغسطس 2006)

*مش بس بالكلام فى الصلاة يوصل للسما*
*بنقاوة القلب والتعمق فى ترديد اسم يسوع *
*يارب يسوع ابن الله ارحمنى انا عبدك الخاطىء*
*ميرسيه ليك كتير اخويا الغالى ع تشجيعك وكلامك الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك وترجعلنا بالف سلامة زى الاول*


----------



## †gomana† (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*أصلى بالــــــروح واصلى بالــــــــذهن:*

*حاول ان تمعن النظر وتشعر بالصلوات التى تقرأها . ليس عند ساعة الصلاة فقط بل وفى الاوقات الاخرى ايضاً . فإنك إن فعلت هذا سيسهل عليك استرجاع كل ماتجريه هذه الصلاة حينما تصلى . وبمجرد البدء ببعض الصلوات سيتوارد الى ذهنك فورا كل الافكار والمشاعر التى تحويها .*
*وسوف تخرج الكلمات كما لو كانت منك انت , ومتولدة من قلبك انت ونابعة منه وليست داخلة إليه .*
*++++++++++*​*من كتاب/ محاربــــــات روحــــية
بقلم: Gomana​*


----------



## †gomana† (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*تهيـــــــــأة النفس للدخول امـــــام اللــــــه*

*عندما يحين* *الوقت لتلاوة الصلوات , لا تبدأ فيها مباشرة بمجرد ان تنتزع نفسك من اعمالك اليومية العادية , ولكن اعد نفسك اولا . " قف صامتا برهة حتى تبدأ مشاعرك " كما يقول كتاب الصلوات . اذكر ماتريد ان تعمل , من انت , ومن هو الذى سيصلى , ومن هو الذى ستتلو صلواتك قدامه , وماهو الذى ينبغى ان تقوله بالضبط ؟ وكيف ؟ هذا الاعداد ضرورى ولابد منه.. في الصباح , لان النفس تكون مثقلة من النوم الكثيف واهتمامات اليوم الجديد التى تقفز الى ذهنك بمجرد استيقاظك .*
*وفى المســــار , تكون النفس ثقيلة ايضا بالانطباعات المختلفة التى مرت علينا اثناء النهار وبالأخص الامور ذات التأثير الشديد سواء السارة او الغير سارة ..*
*حاول ان تكنس هذه الاشياء من ضميرك لكى ما يشغل عمل الصلاة كل انتباهك ولكى تستطيع ان تكرس الوقت وتفرزه لعمل الصلاة بنوع خاص وإن كانت هناك امور لا زالت تثيرك , ولم تنجح في التخلص منها , حول هذه الامور الى موضوع للصلاة , للشكر او لطلب المعونة الإلهية او للتحرر من الخطية او لتسليم الذات وكل ما تملك لإرادة الله.*
*†††*​*من كتاب/ محاربــــــات روحــــية*
*بقلم: Gomana*​


----------



## †gomana† (16 سبتمبر 2006)

*فلتـــــــدن وسيلتــــــى قدامـــــــــك*

*قبل البدء في الصلاة , اعلم انك واقف في حضرة الله واملأ نفسك بمشاعر الهشوع والوقار واحيى في قلبك الايمان بأن الله يراك ويسمعك وهو لا يصرف وجهه عن طالبيه بل ينظر إليهم بحنـــــــو بالغ وإليك انت ايضا ساعة صلاتــــــك ولتقترن صـــــلاتك بالرجـــــاء ان الله على استعداد ان يمنح , وهو دائما يمنحك مــــا تطلب إن كان ذلك لفائدة روحك ولبنيان حيــــــاتـــك.*
*****************

*من كتاب/ محاربــــــات روحــــية*

*بقلم: **Gomana*​


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (17 سبتمبر 2006)

قد أثار في هذا الموضوع أن الأنسان  من المستحيل أن يتلذذ بحياته ويتنعم بها الا أذا أرتبطت بالروح الأبديه التي من خلالها  يصنع فلسفة روحية خاصه يرتبط من خلالها بكيانه الروحي الكامل 

عندها سوف يشعر أنه ذات شعور يفوق تطلعات الأنسان العادي  لانه أصبح هو الروح 


ليس بالخبز وحده  يحيا الأنسان


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*


حقيقى يا جومانا انتى حلتيلى مشكلة بالموضوع ده ... أشكرك كتير على الموضوع 
ويا ريت لو فيه مقتطفات تانى اكون شاكر ليكى تعبك .

صلواتك 







> قد أثار في هذا الموضوع أن الأنسان من المستحيل أن يتلذذ بحياته ويتنعم بها الا أذا أرتبطت بالروح الأبديه التي من خلالها يصنع فلسفة روحية خاصه يرتبط من خلالها بكيانه الروحي الكامل
> 
> عندها سوف يشعر أنه ذات شعور يفوق تطلعات الأنسان العادي لانه أصبح هو الروح
> 
> ...


 
اخى الحبيب  التأمل التجاوزي 

كلامك فعلا حاسس أنه جميل وممكن افهم منه الشكل العام للغرض منه  لكن ممكن لو امكن توضحلى معناه بالظبط  ..

*اشكرك كتير على مشاركتك* 

*صلواتك *


----------



## †gomana† (3 أكتوبر 2006)

التأمل التجاوزي قال:


> قد أثار في هذا الموضوع أن الأنسان من المستحيل أن يتلذذ بحياته ويتنعم بها الا أذا أرتبطت بالروح الأبديه التي من خلالها يصنع فلسفة روحية خاصه يرتبط من خلالها بكيانه الروحي الكامل
> 
> عندها سوف يشعر أنه ذات شعور يفوق تطلعات الأنسان العادي لانه أصبح هو الروح
> 
> ...



*ميرسي كتير ع مرورك ومحبتك*
*ةيارب اكون افادتك روحيا*
*ربنا يباركك*
*وانتظر منى المزيد*​


----------



## †gomana† (3 أكتوبر 2006)

tarekroshdy قال:


> *+*
> 
> 
> حقيقى يا جومانا انتى حلتيلى مشكلة بالموضوع ده ... أشكرك كتير على الموضوع
> ...


 
*ميرسيه كتير ياطارق ع مروك الجميل*
*بس ده مش مقتطفات ده كتاب المحاربات الروحية*
*وحاضر من عنيا هاكمل السلسلة بس كسلت عشان مش لاقيت حد مهتم بيها*
*ربنا يباركك وميرسيه ع اهتمامك*

*ومبروووووك الاشراف*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 أكتوبر 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:


> *ميرسيه كتير ياطارق ع مروك الجميل*
> 
> *بس ده مش مقتطفات ده كتاب المحاربات الروحية*
> *وحاضر من عنيا هاكمل السلسلة بس كسلت عشان مش لاقيت حد مهتم بيها*
> ...


 
*+*

آه أنا قصدى مقتطفات من كتاب المحاربات الروحية  ... و ربنا يبارك فيكى يا جومانه وميرسى اوى على رقتك ومشاعرك .. :rose: 

صلواتك


----------



## †gomana† (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*حاضر هاكمل يا طارق *
*وميرسيه ع متابعتك واهتمامك*
*ربنا يباركك ويكون معاك*


----------



## †gomana† (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*صبـــــــرت نفســـــى لنــــاموســــــك*

*وإذا بلغت نفسك هذه الحالة , قل صلواتــــــك بعمق وانتبـــــاه , باذلاً اقصى جهــــد لتجعلها خارجة من القلب كما لو كان كلمــــات الصــــــلاة منك انت . وبالرغم من حفظك إياها عن ظهر قلب , لا تدع انتباهــــك يتشتت او افكــــارك تهرب . وبمجرد شعـــورك بهذا , اسرع بإرجــــاع افكارك الى داخل قلبــــك وكرر صلواتــــك من النقطة التى شرد فكرك من عندها .*
*تذكر ان الانتباه لا يشــــرد عندما يكون القلب ممتلئا بمشــــاعر الصلاة لذلك ليكن اهتمــــامك الاول بهذه المشاعر .*
*لا تتســــرع في تلاوة صلواتــــك با استمــــر الى نهايتها في خشـــــوع وصبر يليقــــان بهذا العمـــل المقــــدس .*​*†††
من كتاب/ محاربــــــات روحــــية
بقلم: Gomana​*


----------



## †gomana† (7 أكتوبر 2006)

*أثنـــــــــــاء الصــــــــــــلاة*


*إن حدث ان مس قلبك موضـــــوع معين أثنــــاء تلاوتـــــك للصلوات بحسب الطريقة الســـــابقة واستولى على انتباهك كشىء مقارب حالتــــك الخــــــاصة .*
*وحركك لتصلى بكلمـــــاتك الخـــاصة لا تــــــــدع هذه الفرصــــة تفوتك , بل توقف وصلِ بكلمــــاتك الخــــاصة حتى تشبـــــع احتيـــــاج شعـــور الصــــلاة الذى ثــــار فيــــك .*

*++++++++*

*من كتاب/ محاربات روحية
بقلم: Gomana*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 أكتوبر 2006)

*+*


سلام ونعمه 

ربنا يباركك يا جومانه 

أكثر من رائع حقيقى .. أنا فعلا مستمتع بكل حرف 

أنا اخدتك غياب .. ليكى اكتر من اسبوعين ما فيش جديد 

ربنا معاكى و انا عارف صدقينى خدماتك الكتير 

النعمه تكون معك 

صلواتك


----------



## †gomana† (28 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسي كتير ياطارق ع مرورك الجميل*
*وميرسي ع تشجيعك واهتمامك*
*وسامحنى انا كنت مسافرة*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (13 نوفمبر 2006)

أنتي كيان لا يليق به الا الخشوع .لذلك أخشع تلقائيا من خلال تعليماتك.

الحكمة تقول ركز النظر بالنقطه وأشغل نفسك بفكره .


----------



## †gomana† (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا ع تعليقك وردك المجامل اخى العزيز*
*انا مبسوطة كتير ان المووضع عجبك واستفادت منه*
*ربنا يباركك وصلى من اجل ضعفى وخدمتى*


----------



## †gomana† (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*مـــــــــــــــــا بعد الصـــــــــــلاة*​ 


*إن كنت تشتاق لتلاوة الصلاة بهذه الطريقة , ستقتنى روح الصلاة بسهولة , تلك الروح الواجب ان تحتفظ بها قوة وفعالة بقدر الامكان . ولكى يكون لك هذا , لا تلقى بذاتك بعد الصـــــلاة في خضم الاهتمامات اليومية ظاناً بأنك قد اكملت قانون الصــــلاة وبهذا انهيت واجبك نحو الله , فتطلق لافكــــارك ومشــــاعرك العنــــان . كلا حاول ان تحفظ نفسك باقى اليوم كما كنت اثناء صلاتك .. ولكى تنجح في هذا لا تنســـــى ابداً انك سائر امـــــام الله وان يــــده وحـــدها هى التى تحرسك من هــــاوية الهـــــلاك . وحين تضع هذا في ذهنــــك , تمم اعمــــالك الكبيرة والصغيرة كما يريد الله وبحسب مشيئته , طالبا بركاته ومحولاً كل الاشياء لمجد اسمه القـــــدوس .*

​


----------



## †gomana† (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*أمــــور كثيـــرة تدفعـــــك للصــــــلاة*​ 


*كذلك وانت تقرأ كلمة الله وتلاقت ايه مع حاجة في نفسك او إذا أعجبك قول من كتابات الااء القديسين أثناء قراءتك لكتاباتهم او عندما تعكس بعض الخلائق مشاعر إلهية في نفسك عن عظمة الله وكماله :*
*اعمال خلقته العجيبة , قدرته على كل شىء , عنايته , اعماله العجيبة , وافتقاده الالهى لنا بالتجسد كى يخلصنا , او عندما تستثيرك بعض الاحداث في حياتك اليومية وتؤثر في نفسك بنوع خاص , وتستحوذ ع انتباهك وتدفعك ان ترفع صلاة الى الله في الاعالى , تمهل كل هذه الدوافع بل استجب لتأثيرها واقطع عملك مهما كان , متوقفا ولو لفترة قصيرة لترفع فيها صلاة الى الله .*​ 
*من كتاب/ المحــاربــات الروحية*​ 

​


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (14 نوفمبر 2006)

أتمنى عليكي أختي  أن ترشديني الى الكتاب أو أن تضعي رابطا لتحميله ... وأتقدم  لكم بجزيل الشكر . 

أنما المنشد العظيم ذلك الذي يترنم بأناشيد صمتنا


----------



## †gomana† (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل اخى الفاضل*

*ده كتاب اسمه المحاربات الروحية *

*الجزء الثانى والثالث*

*الكاتب/ ثيوفان الناسك*

*من كنيسة مارجرجس سبورتينج*

*بس ممكن تلاقيه فى اى مكتبة فى القاهرة او فى اى دير*


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (18 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا فلسطيني مقيم  في لبنان هل لديكم عنوان مكتبه أو دير أو كنيسه أو حتى عناوين أشخاص لديكم و أنا أسف جدا لو كان في أزعاج أتقدم لكم بالشكر والأمتنان


----------



## غديرٍ (18 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كم مره تصلون في اليوم ؟؟؟ 

لاني لااعرف كم مره تصلون غير صلاة الاحد 

هل لي ان اعرف كم صلاة في اليوم وهل تغتسلون قبل الصلاه 

لانك سوف تقابل الله في صلاتك فيجد ان تكون طاهراً 

وشكرااا


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 نوفمبر 2006)

غديرٍ;125675 قال:
			
		

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





			
				غديرٍ;125675 قال:
			
		

> كم مره تصلون في اليوم ؟؟؟
> 
> لاني لااعرف كم مره تصلون غير صلاة الاحد
> 
> ...



*+*

الاخت غدير 

أهلا بك وسط إخوتك و أخواتك 

الله لا يهتم بنظافة ( الجسد ) بقدر ما يهتم بنظافة القلب من الداخل .. ولكن بالطبع يجب على الانسان المسيحى أن يكون غير نجس ( كالافرازات التى تحدث للجنسين ) .. فيجب عليه الاغتسال و النظافة .. ولكن أن كنتى تقصدى ان يكون الانسان متسخ فى العمل أو لاى سبب ما .. ولم يسنح الوقت للاغتسال واراد أن يصلى .. فأى حاله هو فيها لن تعوقه عن الصلاة الى الله .. فالله له المجد قال : صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا .. نصلى فى أى وقت .. و أى مكان .. وفى أى حاله .. فالله هو الاب الحنون الذى يستمع الى أولاده فى أى وقت و أى مكان .. و لا يطالبهم بشكليات ومظاهر زائفه .. فهو يريد القلب ... القلب فقط 

و إليك هذا الرابط فيه تعريف بسيط عن الصلوات اليوميه و أسمها ( صلوات السواعى ) .. اى الصلوات التى تتم فى ساعات معينه من النهار ولها مدلولات روحيه عميقه ..

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8881

كما يوجد أيضاً ( القداس الالهى ) يومياً فى الكنائس وهذا هو رابط يفسر لكى كل ما يتم فيه
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=97417#post97417


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (19 نوفمبر 2006)

لكن القلوب المغلفة بالتراب لا تنكسر لأن الأموات لا يبكون ...


----------



## غديرٍ (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على التوضيح 

هل لي ان اسأل سؤال اخر 

من هو ربكم ؟؟ الله او عيسى ؟ 

لاني مره اسمع ان عيسى عليه السلام هو ربكم ومره ان الله هو ربكم 

ولكن انتم من تعبدون الله او النبي عيسى عليه السلام ؟

اسفه ان اطلت الحديث والاسأله ولكني اريد ان اعرف كل شي عن المسيحيه


----------



## REDEMPTION (21 نوفمبر 2006)

غديرٍ;126836 قال:
			
		

> شكرا على التوضيح
> 
> هل لي ان اسأل سؤال اخر
> 
> ...


 

*+*

الاخت العزيزه غدير ..

تحية وسلام من رب السلام تكون معك آمين


نحن نعبد إله واحد لا شريك له .. الله له كل المجد والسجود .. والله أختى العزيزه .. هو هو المسيح له كل المجد .. وحتى تفهمى كيف أن يكون المسيح هو الله وحتى تؤمنى أن هذا ليس شرك بالله - و حاشا أن يشرك المسيحيون بالله أحداً - يمكنك أن تطرحى أسئلتك كلها فى قسم الاسئله والاجوبه وسنجيب عنها بنعمة الله .. فهذا القسم أختى العزيزه مخصص فقط للمواضيح *الروحيه* فقط .. وليس للمناقشات فى اللاهوت والعقيده والاديان 

يمكنك أن تفتحى موضوع وليكن *سؤال حول ألوهية المسيح* .. وسأكون معك هناك بنعمة الله

ما رأيك ؟ 

تحياتى إليك


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً ليكي يا جُمانة،أنت الفتاة الروحانيّة في المنتدى!


----------



## †gomana† (19 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخويا الغالى ع محبتك وردك
ومجاملتك الرقيقة
ربنا يباركك وصلى لاجلى


----------



## *S.O.G* (20 ديسمبر 2006)

باسم الآب والبن والروح القدس:
الغالية جدا جُمانة،تحية محبة من يسوع المسيح الذي فينا،وقبلة روحية من طهارة سيدنا رب الأرباب وملك الملوك...
يالروحانيتك وتواضعك!
أتمنى أن نكون كلنا مثلك في اهتمامك بشؤون الروح،ونترك العميان قادة العميان الذين لا شركة لنا معهم،لننضج إيماننا ولا نبقى بعد أطفال في الايمان ....وأنا لست أجاملك ولا أحابيك أبداً
لو كل المنتدى ينصب على منتديات الروح انصبابه لمحاورة المسلمين،لكنا متحدين أكثر بحبيبنا وإلهنا يسوع فادينا وخالقنا والعامل فينا...على أمل أن تكون قلوبنا في هذا العيد المقدّس،مغارة المولود،ونمتلىء من روح الحق،لأن الحق فينا،ويعرفنا،ونحن عرفناه وسمعنا صوته،لأننا رعيّته،وهو..الحق الوحيد لأبي الأنوار منبع كل حق،هو يحررنا!
كل عام وأنتي بخير لتكوني لنا عزاءً وبركة كما في كل وقت.
عام مبارك لكل من يقرأ كلماتي هذه،له مني شكراً وحب.
مع خالص حبّي:س . و . غ


----------



## شفاء المشاعر الجريحة (3 فبراير 2007)

†gomana† قال:


> *احذر شكلية الصــــــــــــــــلاة*​
> 
> *وأذكرك ايضا , لا تحاول ان تصنع صلاة دون ان يكون لديك الدافع والضرورة الداخلية , لأنه يمكنك ان تركب حديثا بديعا لله ولا يعتبر هذا صلاة .*
> *لانه سيكون مجرد تنسيق للألفاظ والأفكار ولكنها خالية من روح الصلاة .*
> ...


 

*الموضوع مهم جداااااااا ورائع .. زي ما اتعودنا منك *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك جوجو *
​


----------



## خ.ب (16 فبراير 2007)

برحبا
انا شاب عمري 32 سنة اعيش في احدى الدول العربية وانا في الاصل مسلم ولاكني اريد ان اصبح مسيحي وانا متزوج من إمرآة غير عربية وهي مسيحية وقد ارشدتني إلى بعض التعليمات المسيحية وقد اقتنعت به ولاكن لا اعرف كيف اصبح مسيحي واتعمد واذهب إلى الكنائس وانا مقيد بمجتمع مسلم وأهلي مسلمين واخاف ان يحدث لي مكروه علماً بأن زوجتي حامل في شهراها الـ 6 ولا اريد ان يصبح أبني مسلم ((انقذوني)) 

((أرجوا ان تبعثوا لي تعليمات و دروس كي اصبح مسيحي حق))

مع الشكر والتقدير....
اخوكم خ.ب:dntknw: :dntknw: :dntknw: :dntknw:


----------



## sabry (13 مارس 2007)

*اما انا فصلاة جومانا موضوع روحى هايل ربنا يعوض تعب المحبة 
ارجو ان لا تنسونا فى صلواتكم
وربنا يبارك فى كل شعبة وترجع عظمة الكنيسة الاولا كنيسة صلاة بروح واحدة ببركة صلواتنا لبعضنا امين*


----------



## monamour (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متجد*

*موضوع جميل اوي ورائع ومرسيه علي النصائح ربنا يباركك*


----------



## men@ elgm@l (6 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (مت&#1580*

موضوع جميل جدا يا جيجى ​


----------



## †gomana† (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (مت&#1580*

بشكر كل اخواتى الاحبة اللى قروا الموضوع 
واعجبوا بيه ونظرا لاعجابكم
انا هاكمل سلسلة المحاربات الروحية 
وارجو ان لا اكون تقيلة عليكم
ربنا يباركك وصلوا لاجلى​


----------



## REDEMPTION (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متجد*

*+*

حمدا لله على السلامة يا جومانه  .. كنت فين بس الغيبه الطويله دى 


ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمره وكل سنة وانت طيبه


----------



## †gomana† (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (مت&#1580*

وانت بالف سلامة يا طارق ميرسي لمحبتك
واخريستوس انستى
وحشتونى اوى​


----------



## remo76 (3 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (مت&#1580*

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل وانا موافق علي ذلك ولكن اب الاعتراف يريد 7 صلوات وانا ليس كل يوم احس بعمق في كل الصوات فهل
اصلي اقل من القلب 
ام اصلي اكثير وليس من القلب


----------



## دوندون (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (مت&#1580*

بصراحة موضوع مهم بس ياريت ترضى عليا وتقوليلى اعمل اية لو مش بحب اصلى من الاجبية


----------



## remo76 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متجد*

بص يا قمر الص اليمين سرق الملكوت بكلمة المهم ان تكون الصلاة من القلب ليس كلم وخالص فحاول في الاجبية وان لم ينع فتكلم مع اللة وقول لة اعطني معونة لان اللة اب جميل جدا ولهو شيا ياثر علية وهو اذن في الصلاة 
الاجبية :-
انا كنت كدا زيك ولكن عندما قراة الاجبية بقلبي صدقني عندما ياتي ميعاد الصلاة اكون فرحان واتغزل في جمال الكلمات 
ابدا واحدة واحدة ولكن من القلب


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (مت&#1580*

موضوع جميل اوى يا جيجى

و نصايح غالية

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## *S.O.G* (21 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (مت&#1580*

*شكراً يا جمانة على تعبك*


> برحبا
> انا شاب عمري 32 سنة اعيش في احدى الدول العربية وانا في الاصل مسلم ولاكني اريد ان اصبح مسيحي وانا متزوج من إمرآة غير عربية وهي مسيحية وقد ارشدتني إلى بعض التعليمات المسيحية وقد اقتنعت به ولاكن لا اعرف كيف اصبح مسيحي واتعمد واذهب إلى الكنائس وانا مقيد بمجتمع مسلم وأهلي مسلمين واخاف ان يحدث لي مكروه علماً بأن زوجتي حامل في شهراها الـ 6 ولا اريد ان يصبح أبني مسلم ((انقذوني))


هناك الكثير من المواقع المسيحية الرائعة صديقي،وأؤمن أنها كافية لما تطلب.
أشكر الرب عليك.


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج*

طبعا جمانة بعرفش عنجد كيف اشكرك ..

و انا زي ردمبشن .. انتي عالجتيلي مشكلة اكبيرة كتير عنجد بصلاتي 

شكرا عيوني انتي


----------



## emy emy (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*الصلاه*

سلام المسيح هذه اول مشاركه لي وعجبني موضوع الصلاه ممكن اضيف حاجه بسيطه ان الصلاه سواء بالاجبيه او ارتجاليه ان لم تكن نابعه وخارجه من القلب لا قيمة لها من اممكن ان يصلي الانسان مزمور ويلمسه اوي او يعبر عن حاله وممكن ان يصلي ارتجاليا ولكنه كلام معاد اوكما لقوم عاده الرب يجعل صلاتنا دائما نابعه من القلب امين


----------



## emy emy (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*الي الاخت الحبيبه جومانا*

:Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:[هاي جومانا الرب يباركك ويعينك وشكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ده انا اشعر بفراغ ووحده ممكن تساعديني


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: الي الاخت الحبيبه جومانا*



emy emy قال:


> :Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send::Love_Letter_Send:[هاي جومانا الرب يباركك ويعينك وشكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ده انا اشعر بفراغ ووحده ممكن تساعديني


*الرب يسوع مالي الدنيا*
*أكيد هيملى قلبك*
*هل أنت محزونة؟؟:smil13:*
*فلتصلّ عالمة أن مثل هذه المصائب تجرى على جميع إخوتك في العالم:Love_Mailbox:*​


----------



## emy emy (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*to br *S.O.G**

الرب يباركك ويعينك وشكرا علي  تعبك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك iam sorry i cannot wraite arabic i have proplems in my computer so that i taked som words:t17: from the other thank you for your nice words


----------



## امير كرم (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (مت&#1580*

بصراحة انتى موضوعك جميل وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (مت&#1580*


موضوع رااااااااااائع جداااا 


الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## اميره الحياه (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (مت&#1580*

موضوع حلو كثير


----------



## مينا 188 (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (مت&#1580*

واحنا صغيرين فى مدارس الاحد 
قالولنا ان التليفون الوحيد اللى ممكن تتصل بيه 
بربنا ويوصل الجرس للسما هو الصلاه فعلا الصلاه لها مفعول السحر
شكرا جومانا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## remo76 (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متجد*

يا مينا علي فكرة اسمك حلو قوي انة علي اسم القديس مارمينا الذي انا احبة جدا 
اريد ان اسئلك سوال هام هل كثرة الصلاة وليست من القلب افظل من الصلاة القلية ولكن من القلب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (مت&#1580*

الأخ الحبيب / ريمو
++ إسمحلى أنقل لك إجابة رب المجد على سؤالك .
++ فعندما نصادف شيئين صالحين ونافعين، فلا نلغى أحدهما بحجة زيادة أهمية الآخر، بل نعمل بالقاعدة الذهبية التى قالها الرب: 
*[تعملوا هذه ولا تتركوا تلك]​* مت 23:23.​


----------



## amjad-ri (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج&#1*

الصلاة حاجة  مهمة في حياتنا

شكرا  على الموصوع الرائع​


----------



## ziad14d (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج&#1*

شكرا الكم على هذا الارشاد الصحيح للصلاة و مد اذرع العقل والقلب والكلام بصلاة واحد مع  لله , شي بحق  عظيم


----------



## marem80 (26 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج&#1*

لا تحاول ان تصنع صلاة دون ان يكون لديك الدافع والضرورة الداخلية , لأنه يمكنك ان تركب حديثا بديعا لله ولا يعتبر هذا صلاة .
كلام جميل وصادق شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## drmichaelkola (27 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج&#1*

ربنا يباركنا و يجعلنا نصلى بقلب ثم بلسانا ثم بدموعنا بعدها نكون بسجد له مع الملايكة و القديسين


----------



## remo76 (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج&#1*

شكرا يا جماعة علي الموضوع الجميل دة وصلاةلابد ان تكون من القلب 
ونستغل شياء اللة اعطني اية وهو كثرة الاححاح علي الطلب 
مثل اسيدة افقيرة التي ندت وراء المك الظالم فقبل طلبة  
من اجل الححة


----------



## كونراد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج&#1*

سلام الرب للجميع....الصلاة هى حديث ابوى وخاص وفية يتملم الانسان مع ابية السماوى ومن الطبيعى ان يحدثة عن ما بداخلة هو لا ما بداخل الاجبية.....


----------



## ashrafpero (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج&#1*

*انا اخوكم اشرف بيرو اقدم لكم النهاردة درس يريد يعجبكم  صلوا من اجل عبدكم الفقير البائس 
ومن اجل الخدمة والخدام                     وربنا يبارك حياتكم بأذن المسيح """"""""""""""""""* تسويف العمر باطلا ً ….. ! ! !  

*† ما هي حياتكم " يع 14:4 "  . ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
(1)	غربة / قليلة / رديئة .
ونلاحظ في أجابة أبينا يعقوب بأنه وصف سني حياتة بأنها " أيام غربة " وهذا ما أكده داود النبي بقوله
 " غريب أنا في الأرض لا تخف عني وصاياك " (مز19:119) .
وقف يعقوب أبو الأباء في حضرة فرعون مصر فسأله فرعون " كم هي أيام سني حياتك ؟ " ( تك 8:47) فأجاب أبونا يعقوب قائلاً " أيام سني غربتي مئة وثلاثون سنة قليلة وردية كانت أيام سني حياتي " ( تك 9:47) . 
(2)	أسرع من الوشيعة / ريح / نفخة / ظل / أسرع من عداء .
حيث وصفها أيوب حياتنا علي الأرض :
	" أيامي أسرع من الوشيعة "    (أي 6:7) 
	" أذكر أن حياتي أنما هي ريح " ( أي 7:7) 
	" لأن أيامي نفخة " (أي 16:7)                        
	" لأن أيامنا علي الأرض ظل " ( أي 9:8) 
	" أيامي أسرع من عداء " ( أي 25:9) 
† ما هي الأمور التي تؤدي إلي تسويف العمر باطلاً وهي ما يلي :ـ 
                                        (1) إهمال كلمة الله 
	الكتاب المقدس غذاؤنا الروح " ليس بالخبز وحدة يحيا الأنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله " (مت 4:4) فأرجع يا أخي ويا أختي و أفتحوا الكتاب المقدس وأقرءوا وأدرسوا وتعمقوا في كلمة الله بروح الصلاة والتضرع لتمتلئوا من كل صلاح وثمر بر فلا تسوفوا حياتكم باطلاً 
                                        (2) ألتماس الأعذار 
	" لذلك أنت بلا عذر أيها الإنسان "  (رو1:2) ، ومثال ذلك أبونا أدم بقوله لله " المرأة التي جعلتها معي هي أعطتني من الشجرة فأكلت " (تك 12:3) ومن أمنا حواء التي قالت هي الأخري " الحية غرتني فأكلت " تك (13:3) . 
                                       (3) الأغتراب         
للأغتراب صور كثيرة منها : ـ
۩ الأغتراب عن بيت الله .
۩ الأغتراب عن الكلمة الحية . 	
۩ الأغتراب عن النفس وهي عدم وضوح الهدف من الحياة .
                                      (4) أهدار الوقت 
	أعلم أن الوقت وزنه ووكالة أعطاك الله أياها لتتجر من خلالها وتربح لحساب الملكوت وسوف يباغتك الرب في اليوم الأخير بالقول أعط حساب وكالتك كما ينبغي أن تعلم أن الله له العُشر في وقتك أي اكثر من ساعتان وربع يومياً                                                         فهل أنت تحافظ علي حق الله وتعطيه إياها ؟؟؟؟             


​*


----------



## ashrafpero (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج&#1*

ممكن اطلب منكم طلب عايز برنامج لحماية الجهاز من المواقع البعيدة عن الدين 
للمراسلة jesuslovesme20102010@ياهو.com


----------



## iam_with_you (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متجد*

حلو جدا كلامك يا جيجى وربنا يقويكى وتكملى الموضوع ويارب دايما فى نجاح ممستمر 
ربنا يقف امامك ومعاك


----------



## stmarygirl (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متجد*

ميرسى جدا على النصائح الجميلة​


----------



## remo76 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج&#1*

اهو انت يا stmarygil ارحو المشاركة في موضزعات ورحية باي يا اصحاب


----------



## shnownow (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج&#1*

على فكره انا عضو جديد فى المنتدى بس عايز اشكرك على اختيارك لموضوع 
الصلاه لان هى اللى بتربطنا بربنا وبتقوى علاقتنا
بشخص المسيح و ربنا يباركك


----------



## remo76 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج&#1*

shnownow مرحبا بيك في المنتدي وارجو المشاركة معنا ديما


----------



## boja (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج&#1*

*ana gomana aw gege bs 3edwety mesh betd5ol 5als
w bashkor gedn tarek eno lesa mesabt mawdo3y le7d now
w ashokr gedn my rock w kol e5waty belmontada
thx alot all and pray 4 me always​*​


----------



## camba_donna (10 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متجد*

:a4:على فكرة  جاااااااااااااااااااامدة جدااااااااااااااااااا 
بجد ميرسى خالص
فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## merooo77 (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: سلسلة عن المحـــاربــات الروحيـــة (متج&#1*

ا*خى خ - ب يقول السيد المسيح المخلص والفادى من وضع يدة على المحراث لاينظر الى الخلف ان كنت دخلت المسيحية عن يقين وقناعة بان الرب يسوع مخلص وفادى لك لاتخاف شئ الرب يقول نقشتم على كفى وايضا من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى *


----------

